# Drive Shaft



## Stamp235 (Jul 1, 2007)

This is my first time posting and I did a search but couldn't come up with anything. Who is the best one piece drive shaft to go with?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are a couple of websites you can check out.

http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto/

http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html

Why are you looking for a one piece driveshaft? There are plenty of GTOs running 700+ rwhp with the stock one with absolutely no problems. Some are hitting the tracks alot with drag radials and still not having problems. I don't drag race mine too much but with 500 rwhp mine is holding up pretty well.


----------



## Stamp235 (Jul 1, 2007)

Because I don't trust 2 piece drive shafts with carrier bearings. There is too much there that can fail not to mention the unsprung weight. Thanks for the two sites.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Stamp235 said:


> Because I don't trust 2 piece drive shafts with carrier bearings. There is too much there that can fail not to mention the unsprung weight. Thanks for the two sites.


You're welcome. :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I tried the BMR one for about ten days........vibration got worse and worse so we took it out and put the OE one back in, problem solved. I dunno, this car is different when it comes to certain mods. Holden went with a two piece shaft for some reason, that's for sure.

JET


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the DiffTech 200 mph shaft is a nice piece and will do what you want. you'll be surprised at the changes between stock and that one. one thing is you'll have to get used to "clanging" when loading and unloading the u-joints... just like an old muscle car. the feel is quite a bit different too. there's a mushiness that you don't notice until you change it out. the reason for the two piece has to do with critical speed. it's easier to get a higher one by having shorter pieces and with 2 you in effect have two shorter shafts. i had to do mine because of massive wheel hop at the track and snapped my stocker. i got mine right before they cam out with the 200 mph one. i'm limited to "only" 140-150 mph with my 3.91 gears


----------

